# iChat sur mountain lion



## wayne (27 Février 2012)

J'ai l'impression que ''message'' va perdre les fonctions de partage d'écran de iChat. Qui sont très utiles!!!  Ce serai dramatique!!! Quelqu'un en sait plus sur ce risque ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (28 Février 2012)

N'ayez crainte cher monsieur:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2012)

Merci de l'info!

Est-il toujours possible de contrôler l'ordinateur de son correspondant (vachement pratique quand même!).?


----------



## Kamidh (28 Février 2012)

Oui c'est la fonction partage d'écran justement...

Mais, pourquoi ne télécharge tu pas pour essayer ?

http://www.apple.com/macosx/mountain-lion/messages-beta/

Edit : Houps...


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (28 Février 2012)

Oui essayes le, il ne remplacera pas iChat, et ne sera bientôt plus dispo pour Lion (dès la sortie de ML semble-t-il).


EDIT: grillé par r e m y qui nous a rappelé à tous qu'on s'emballe sans informations...


----------



## r e m y (28 Février 2012)

Kamidh a dit:


> ...
> 
> Mais, pourquoi ne télécharge tu pas pour essayer ?
> 
> http://www.apple.com/macosx/mountain-lion/messages-beta/


 
Sans doute parce que son profil indique qu'il est toujours sur SnowLeopard


----------



## Kamidh (28 Février 2012)

Effectivement ton argument est très bon


----------



## indimins (28 Février 2012)

Oui c'est la fonction partage d'écran justement...


----------



## r e m y (28 Février 2012)

euh... y'a de l'echo, non?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (28 Février 2012)

C'est mon fond d'écran qui ne lui plait pas!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2012)

Merci de la réponse.

Je suis sous Lion mais aucune de mes connaissances sous Mac n'a Lion donc, comme j'imagine qu'on ne peut pas s'appeler soit même, je ne peux pas tester.


----------



## wayne (28 Février 2012)

Oui, j'ai téléchargé la version bêta. En fait messages c'est iChat + une fonction message plus élaborée. Toutes les fonctions de iChat restent inchangée, dont le partage d'écran et iChat theater qui est aussi très bien.Regret: que les messages ne se transforment pas en SMS pour tous les téléphones portables...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2012)

Merci de ta réponse!


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (29 Février 2012)

wayne a dit:


> Oui, j'ai téléchargé la version bêta. En fait messages c'est iChat + une fonction message plus élaborée. Toutes les fonctions de iChat restent inchangée, dont le partage d'écran et iChat theater qui est aussi très bien.Regret: que les messages ne se transforment pas en SMS pour tous les téléphones portables...



Les SMS passent par le réseau propre aux fournisseurs, tandis que iMessage passe par l'IP.
Bref iMessage est une sorte d'iChat avec toutes tes fonctionnalitées + étendue aux iBidules + FaceTime intégré.


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Février 2012)

J'apporte ma modeste contribution :

J'ai installé cette bêta, et elle remplace iChat littéralement !

Après l'installation, l'icône iChat dans mon Dock s'est "transformée" en icône Messages, et tous les paramètres de compte entrés dans iChat (Google Talk et Facebook) ont été automatiquement intégrés dans Messages.

L'interface "Contacts" est quasiment la même qu'iChat (en tout cas je n'ai pas vu de différence), seule la fenêtre des messages est légèrement différente.

Pour moi Messages n'est rien d'autre qu'iChat + la fonction iMessages.


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (29 Février 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Pour moi Messages n'est rien d'autre qu'iChat + la fonction iMessages.



+ FaceTime également!


----------



## wayne (29 Février 2012)

MatthieuDuNet a dit:


> + FaceTime également!



Non, FaceTime n'est pas intégré. Message *lance* FaceTime quand on clique sur la caméra de la fenêtre des messages


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (1 Mars 2012)

Hm j'avais "l'impression que"


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Pour moi Messages n'est rien d'autre qu'iChat + la fonction iMessages.



Ce qui va contenter la plupart d'entre nous


----------



## fl0rent (6 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

je relance le fil!!

Car avec la version beta j'arrivais à faire fonctionner le partage d'écran.

Mais depuis que je suis sous mountain lion, l'option pour partager mon écran est toujours grisée, ...

Ma question: est-ce que vous arrivez à faire fonctionner imessage + partager mon écran + mountain lion?


----------



## wayne (9 Août 2012)

fl0rent a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je relance le fil!!
> 
> ...



Tu as regardé si le partage d'écran était activé dans le menu vidéo?


----------



## fl0rent (17 Août 2012)

wayne a dit:


> Tu as regardé si le partage d'écran était activé dans le menu vidéo?



Donc Wayne, tu utilises donc mountain lion + messages + partage écran?!:mouais:


----------



## wayne (18 Août 2012)

fl0rent a dit:


> Donc Wayne, tu utilises donc mountain lion + messages + partage écran?!:mouais:



Je n'ai pas essayé avec mountain lion mais ça marchais très bien avec lion. 
J'espere que ca marche encore avec mountain. Mais pour vérifier, il me faut un peu de temps. Laisse moi uns semaine que je retrouve mon Mac. Je reprend contact dans une semaine

Pour la sélection de "partage d'écran dans le menu vidéo, c'est un cas qui était arrivé à un de mes interlocuteur de iChat. Le partage de son écran ne se faisait plus car c'était décoché.


----------



## fl0rent (19 Août 2012)

C'est bon Wayne, j'ai trouvé mon erreur! ;-)
Je ne sais pas si l'explication va être claire :

Mon identifiant iMessage est le même que celui de AIM .
Sous *lion*, avec la fenêtre *Amis* ouverte de base je me connectais en fait à mes amis sous Aim et ils recevaient aussi le message sous *iMessage*
Sous *mountain lion*, j'écrivais directement un *iMessage* à mes amis, mais le partage d'écran ne fonctionne pas comme cela!!!
Par contre en se servant de *AIM* et de la fenêtre *amis*, j'arrive à le faire fonctionner comme avant! Je ne le savais pas, ...

donc ça marche et j'aurai aimé que cela soit plus transparent, ...

Bon week-end à toi!


----------



## Stef2012 (19 Août 2012)

------


----------



## wayne (19 Août 2012)

fl0rent a dit:


> C'est bon Wayne, j'ai trouvé mon erreur! ;-)
> Je ne sais pas si l'explication va être claire :
> 
> Mon identifiant iMessage est le même que celui de AIM .
> ...



Merci de ta réponse.  Moi je n'ai pas encore pu essayer avec quelqu'un sous mountainlion ou même sous lion. Tu me rassures!


----------



## wayne (2 Septembre 2012)

Bon, et bien chez moi, iChat ne fonctionne plus sous 
ML. Ni appel vidéo, ni appel vocal, ni partage d'écran. Seul le texte fonctionne.
Même constat sur Bonjour. 

Qqun à le même problème?

En plus, Message ne détecte meme plus ma camera sur l'imac... consternant. Elle se lance mais Message fait disparaitre le menu ''Vidéo" et m'informe que mon mac ne suporte pas la vidéo.

Apres relance des permission, redémarrage, ... aucun changement. 

C'est usant. 

Si ca continue, je repsse sur Lion, ou meme Snow Léopard.

Ce Mountain Lion n'est qu'une version Beta. Je Rève... Ou es tu Steve...?


----------



## wayne (8 Septembre 2012)

Bonne nouvelle!!!

Le MacBook avec lequel je tenais de converser ( iChat + partage d'ecran ) avait un bug. En fait, iChat et le partage d'écran fonctionnent très bien sous mou tain lion. Je viens de communiquer avec un autre Mac, sous lion seulement, et cela a fonctionné très bien sans problème. C'est moi qui était l'appelant et je suis sous ML.


Je suis rassuré!


----------



## fl0rent (13 Septembre 2012)

Oui ça marche mais malheureusement pas tous le temps!!

Certains jours ça marche, d'autres non.
C'est dommage.
En même temps, ça m'amuse d'envoyer des rapports à Apple :love:


----------

